# Looking for a kennel cleaner



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm not quite sure if this is what you are looking for or not but when I did foster care and had a kennel run with a concrete floor I used a mixture of vinegar and water (50/50), put it on really heavy, let it sit for about 10 minutes then rinsed with water. For the tough stains I used full strength vinegar and scrubbed with a brush. The stains usually came out fairly easily. I don't like to use harsh chemicals around my dogs (or people, for that matter) and it seemed to work. I am guessing you could probably use a pressure washer to do it but don't know since I just used a bucket, brush and hose. Anyway it is an inexpensive and safe cleaner.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Good advice from G-Bear. In addition to the healthrisks, some dogs( mine in particular) do not like the smell of harsh chemicals and it would be very trying for them to be confined in an area that had been treated with them.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

When I had my business my kennels were indoor with concrete floors and did not want to use chemicals of any kind (lots of sensitive doggies) so every morning I used a steam mop to clean the floors while all the bedding was being washed. 

When I worked at the vet we used a product called Rocal... not sure I'm spelling that right, it's been a while. But it has a very pleasant oder and kills most any bacteria and dries quickly. You can get it by the gallons through the internet or your vet might get it for you. We just mixed it with water and mopped the entire place. 

Hope this helps.


----------

